# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Further Dream2Dream experiments . . .

## topcat

I am continuing work on dream-to-dream experimentation and other experiments with multiple dreamers connecting via the internet. Here are the latest results:

Lucid Dream Race
and
Inter-Dream Communication

If you would like to perform similar experiments, check out:

Get Started
and
Dream Share

For some background on the experiments, see: IASD Abstract

topcat

----------

